# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  استفسار من الاخوة في المنتدى

## ridwanرضوان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم رضوان جديد في المنتدى 
لدي فكرة متواضعة عن التفليش وانا مقبل على فتح محل هواتف هل اقتصر على التفليش بواسطة بعض البرامج مثل اودين 
او يلزمني بوكس تفليش 
لا تبخلو علي بنصيحتكم فالدين النصيحة

----------


## GSM-AYA

*اخي الكريم لابد من بوكسات  ليكون العمل على احسن مايرام وتفاديا لبعض المشاكل*

----------


## ridwanرضوان

> *اخي الكريم لابد من بوكسات  ليكون العمل على احسن مايرام وتفاديا لبعض المشاكل*

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 
لم يسبق لي أن استخدمة البوكس 
لعلك تفيدني عن عن طريقة التفليش بالبوكس 
وأي بوكس تنصحني بأن استخدمه

----------

